# user crontab file



## pcbsd64 (Mar 24, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> A. cron is enabled by default.  It's already running.  You have to be root to start or restart it.
> B. Make sure your files have a linefeed after the final line.  Many things will ignore that line otherwise.
> C. You're responding to a year-old thread.  Starting a new one with a more specific title might get better responses.



Thanks wblock. I tried it again with the linefeed after the last line:


```
[chris@pcbsd64] ~> crontab fetch
[chris@pcbsd64] ~> crontab -l
PATH=/usr/local/bin
*/1 *   *   *   * /usr/local/bin/fetchmail >/dev/null
[chris@pcbsd64] ~>
```

When I rebooted, fetchmail was run every 60 seconds, I also got a cron email every 60 seconds, even though I set the output to >/dev/null.


----------



## Alt (Mar 24, 2011)

It is STDERR. Set >/dev/null 2>&1


----------



## jrm@ (Mar 24, 2011)

You can also put MAILTO="" at the top of the file to disable mail for all of this user's cron jobs.


----------



## pcbsd64 (Mar 24, 2011)

Alt said:
			
		

> It is STDERR. Set >/dev/null 2>&1



Thanks Alt. That worked.


----------



## pcbsd64 (Mar 24, 2011)

mingrone said:
			
		

> You can also put MAILTO="" at the top of the file to disable mail for all of this user's cron jobs.


Thanks mingrone. I no longer have an output from this crontab file, but if I run into trouble with outputs from this or any other crontab files, this is a great tip for dealing with those outputs.


----------

